# Wholesale magnets pens etc



## Cmkillion (Jan 21, 2013)

Customer of mine wants magnets, pens, decals. Is there anyone you know who does this wholesale?


----------



## Get Shirts (Dec 26, 2010)

We do, send us an email: Greg at presspressmerch dot com


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Get Shirts said:


> We do, send us an email: Greg at presspressmerch dot com


Greg I can not find your business listed in any industry data base as a "supplier" so please tell us more.......


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Cmkillion said:


> Customer of mine wants magnets, pens, decals. Is there anyone you know who does this wholesale?


If you are able to sign up at DistributorCentral - The Industry's Premier eCommerce Sales Engine - Home you will be able access 1,000s of industry suppliers.....


----------



## Get Shirts (Dec 26, 2010)

www.presspressmerch.com. We are not registered as an asi supplier, if that is what you are referring to. However, we are an asi member and offer the entire line of promotional products, screen printing, and embroidery on a wholesale level.


----------

